# Must Be Getting SoftHearted In My Senior Years



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Woke up about five this Thanksgiving morning and that was enough of putting two an two together for me to go get in my stand a couple of hours.I have a 400 yd right of way planted in oats.As it began getting light,the more deer I was seeing farther down the row.Eleven in all, and all does or small bucks, and one spike.
My little ten year old grand son has been with us the past Thanksgivings,but he couldn't come this time,but he said he will be here around Christmas, and wanted to hunt with me.I was wishing he was here now and could get a shot.

Well at 7:30 out stepped a nice seven pointer with a rack as wide as his ears and twice as high.I watched him feed and chase a doe or two,then I pushed my safety back on,took the rifle down and stood it in the corner of my little shooting house.I quietly left the buck eating oats with the thought in my mind,I'll hopefully see you again Christmas.


----------



## coup (Feb 28, 2007)

what kind of oats? when did you plant? how wide?

my shooting house overlooks 400yds of ridge, grass and broomsage it is an average of 60yds wide....back window is 100yds. of woods...

my son got a 12 and 8 first two days from his stand.........


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Just regular seed oats.I've used Buck Forage oats before,but can't see any difference in deer preferring them over regular oats.

Planted 3rd week in Sept. Its only about thirty ft wide.One side high ground thick with oaks and pines,the other is swamp river bottom clear cut five years ago.


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

I understand completely Eddie. I was able to fill the freezer between muzzleloader season and a fat barren doe on opening morning of rifle season this year. I have let 4 bucks walk so far and one that had a very nice spread with good height but lack of mass indicated he was still young. I watched him in the scope for 5 minutes before I traded rifle for binocs. I wasn't ready to end my hunt yet anyway.


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey coup better check your game laws , no more then one antlered deer per season in Ohio.


----------



## coup (Feb 28, 2007)

son was in wv,,,when he killed those two,,he killed a 10pt in ohio two weeks ago. we hunt about as legal as possible.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice, EB.

Here's hoping the owner of those deer put together a meeting between one of them and your grandson. :angel:


----------

